# Tool Restorations >  Vintage Oxidized Copper Backpack Sprayer Restoration

## PowerMk

Hello my dear friends. I m back and with this videos starts the new season on my channel .
In this video I restore a vintage copper backpack sprayer. It was hard to restore this but I so happy with the result at the end.

----------


## PowerMk



----------

